# What's happened to our forum????



## oceans7

Felling quite sad at the moment, our lovely little forum that used to be a place filled with banter, tomfoolery, great and not so great advice and a fair amount of bollocks, has suddenly been transformed into a bitter, back biting and suspicious place. I am not looking for any comments attrIbuting blame to anyone or anything for this, I just want the forum to get back to what it used to be, a great place to hang out, take the piss, have the piss taken and no one (usually) Got hurt.
I WANT OUR FORUM BACK PLEASE! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## genie_v1

oceans7 said:


> Felling quite sad at the moment, our lovely little forum that used to be a place filled with banter, tomfoolery, great and not so great advice and a fair amount of bollocks, has suddenly been transformed into a bitter, back biting and suspicious place. I am not looking for any comments attrIbuting blame to anyone or anything for this, I just want the forum to get back to what it used to be, a great place to hang out, take the piss, have the piss taken and no one (usually) Got hurt.
> I WANT OUR FORUM BACK PLEASE! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


+1
I couldnt agree more. I switch off mentally - and then, shortly afterwards, physically, when reading any of the nonsense "he said, she said" sh*e!

It used to light hearted banter and useful advice - Bring It Back ............


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, You stated the Forum, nothing really wrong with the TT Forum, the probs lie with the TT Owners Club.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

Hoggy said:


> Hi, You stated the Forum, nothing really wrong with the TT Forum, the probs lie with the TT Owners Club.
> Hoggy.


Spot on my liddle ol' hogsy baby :-*


----------



## Gazzer

at least no one said its gazzers fault for once


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus

It's Gazzer's fault (wouldn't have it any other way?).


----------



## Gazzer

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> It's Gazzer's fault.


awww cheers bud lol -----------------------> sits in corner crying


----------



## msnttf10

moderators and 3 or 4 knob heads that seem to be above the law


----------



## jamman

msnttf10 said:


> moderators and 3 or 4 knob heads that seem to be above the law


Sausage Jockeys constantly bitching at the Mods from behind a keyboard and offering little or no help to the forum

PS I'ts Gazzers fault


----------



## OeTT

I would hope that some good will come of all this and a vibrant and relevant ttoc will rise from the ashes. Sadly my gut feeling is that it will continue to slide into irrelevance. The forum will survive either way, hopefully some of it's more entertaining and enlightening contributors will come out to play soon.


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> I would hope that some good will come of all this and a vibrant and relevant ttoc will rise from the ashes. Sadly my gut feeling is that it will continue to slide into irrelevance. The forum will survive either way, hopefully some of it's more entertaining and enlightening contributors will come out to play soon.


Oh and I forgot the V6 owners.......

Hope you and your lady are all good mate


----------



## OeTT

Yep all good down here in sleepy Devon. Haven't managed to get hold of Kev but will try again. Guess he's on hols or long away trip. Do you now have more blood than vodka ?
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> Yep all good down here in sleepy Devon. Haven't managed to get hold of Kev but will try again. Guess he's on hols or long away trip. Do you now have more blood than vodka ?
> Cheers
> Stewart


Please do keep trying mate it's been a while.

Vodka is a way of greeting out there and silly money for top quality brands so yes I indulged and had a great time


----------



## Gazzer

don't start me off again mofo's!!!!!! as i got shed loads to post on our current committee after four days of reccae missions  
and an itchy posting finger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ikon66

msnttf10 said:


> moderators and 3 or 4 knob heads that seem to be above the law


  :-*


----------



## Gazzer

Ikon66 said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> moderators and 3 or 4 knob heads that seem to be above the law
> 
> 
> 
> :-*
Click to expand...

of course he didn't mean you paul xx


----------



## msnttf10

Maybe I did, or maybe I didn't. Does prove what a poor attitude the mods have.
Be a man, step down and take some of the others too.

What next gazzer and jamman as moderators? :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies

Take heart - it is just a TTOC problem that's being discussed on TTF. It's the nature of the relationship between the two but nothing that happens in the TTOC really makes a rats-arse of difference here.

And I'd say lay off the moderators here - it's hardly fair criticism. It's really not got anything to do with them - other than were individuals happen to be moderators and involved with the TTOC committee. And it's not even Gazzer's fault - though he has poked his toe in once or twice. :wink:

It will all be over soon and everything will be back to normal (or as normal as anything is with Gazzer around).


----------



## Gazzer

Mark Davies said:


> Take heart - it is just a TTOC problem that's being discussed on TTF. It's the nature of the relationship between the two but nothing that happens in the TTOC really makes a rats-arse of difference here.
> 
> And I'd say lay off the moderators here - it's hardly fair criticism. It's really not got anything to do with them - other than were individuals happen to be moderators and involved with the TTOC committee. And it's not even Gazzer's fault - though he has poked his toe in once or twice. :wink:
> 
> It will all be over soon and everything will be back to normal (or as normal as anything is with Gazzer around).


lol, thanks Mark i think :? 
ive been good m8 and stayed out of it all now.


----------



## Ikon66

Mark Davies said:


> Take heart - it is just a TTOC problem that's being discussed on TTF. It's the nature of the relationship between the two but nothing that happens in the TTOC really makes a rats-arse of difference here.
> 
> And I'd say lay off the moderators here - it's hardly fair criticism. It's really not got anything to do with them - other than were individuals happen to be moderators and involved with the TTOC committee. And it's not even Gazzer's fault - though he has poked his toe in once or twice. :wink:
> 
> It will all be over soon and everything will be back to normal (or as normal as anything is with Gazzer around).


Thanks Mark, tbh this was explained to him another thread he trolled :roll:


----------



## KammyTT

Gazzer said:


> at least no one said its gazzers fault for once


 not yet anyway


----------



## jamman

msnttf10 said:


> Maybe I did, or maybe I didn't. Does prove what a poor attitude the mods have.
> Be a man, step down and take some of the others too.
> 
> What next gazzer and jamman as moderators? :roll:


Always brave hiding behind his mum's keyboard yet contributes nothing but insults.

Sad "little" person :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

jamman said:


> Always brave hiding behind his mum's keyboard yet contributes nothing but insults.
> Sad "little" person :wink:


Hi, As the saying goes "Empty vessels make the most noise"  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## zltm089

did i miss anything?


----------



## msnttf10

try searching for some a contribution from a mod.... :roll: 
oh wait, no, it happened once back in 2007

come on grow a set and step down.


----------



## jamman

msnttf10 said:


> try searching for some a contribution from a mod.... :roll:
> oh wait, no, it happened once back in 2007
> 
> come on grow a set and step down.


Looks like junior has finished his homework (which obviously wasn't English) :-* :lol:


----------



## NoMark

jamman said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> try searching for some a contribution from a mod.... :roll:
> oh wait, no, it happened once back in 2007
> 
> come on grow a set and step down.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like junior has finished his homework (which obviously wasn't English) :-* :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

msnttf10 said:


> try searching for some a contribution from a mod.... :roll:
> oh wait, no, it happened once back in 2007


I think not :roll:


----------



## GPT TT

jamman said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> try searching for some a contribution from a mod.... :roll:
> oh wait, no, it happened once back in 2007
> 
> come on grow a set and step down.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like junior has finished his homework (which obviously wasn't English) :-* :lol:
Click to expand...

Or History :lol:


----------



## msnttf10

You are all correct, I am truly sorry :?

The mods on here do a great job, especially ikon66


----------



## Ikon66

msnttf10 said:


> You are all correct, I am truly sorry :?
> 
> The mods on here do a great job, especially ikon66


Awwww shucks


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ikon66 said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all correct, I am truly sorry :?
> 
> The mods on here do a great job, especially ikon66
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww shucks
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Great edit


----------



## jamman

msnttf10 said:


> You are all correct, I am truly sorry :?
> 
> The mods on here do a great job, especially ikon66


Oi junior mum's just run your bath upstairs now :wink: :-*


----------



## BrianR

jamman said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all correct, I am truly sorry :?
> 
> The mods on here do a great job, especially ikon66
> 
> 
> 
> Oi junior mum's just run your bath upstairs now :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## msnttf10

par for the course action by the shit clueless mods
strange; forum says flameroom and the topics held within it contains copious amounts of bad language. 
more bullying and bad moderation?
if negative comments aren't allowed most post would have to be edited

swearing is permitted under your own rules, explain that one :-*
and you ask "What's happened to our forum????" when you all behave like this


----------



## msnttf10

jamman said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all correct, I am truly sorry :?
> 
> The mods on here do a great job, especially ikon66
> 
> 
> 
> Oi junior mum's just run your bath upstairs now :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

I'll pop up as soon as i've done writing out your benefit claim, but this time can you let me have it in peace while you keep your hands to yourself uncle Jimmy?
You clearly dont have a masters in english :lol:


----------



## jamman

Is it just me that can't make any sense of the above ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## Ikon66

msnttf10 said:


> par for the course action by the shit clueless mods
> strange; forum says flameroom and the topics held within it contains copious amounts of bad language.
> more bullying and bad moderation?
> if negative comments aren't allowed most post would have to be edited
> 
> swearing is permitted under your own rules, explain that one :-*
> and you ask "What's happened to our forum????" when you all behave like this


my!! you are a grumpy old Hector :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

msnttf10 said:


> You clearly dont have a masters in english :lol:


should be a capital e i.e. English :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Is it just me that can't make any sense of the above ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


And mine James, picking another 4S up fri morning.....(ran over mine with a forklift on Monday)


----------



## msnttf10

Ikon66 said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> par for the course action by the shit clueless mods
> strange; forum says flameroom and the topics held within it contains copious amounts of bad language.
> more bullying and bad moderation?
> if negative comments aren't allowed most post would have to be edited
> 
> swearing is permitted under your own rules, explain that one :-*
> and you ask "What's happened to our forum????" when you all behave like this
> 
> 
> 
> my!! you are a grumpy old Hector :lol:
Click to expand...

It's the pre-30 grumpy old man syndrome!
But you seem ok to be fair.

And no capital e, it's a small insignificant island racked with debt and soon to be colony of Argentina!


----------



## roddy

OMG, [smiley=bomb.gif] ,typical, :? ,,, england is not an island,, it is part of an island,, small in insignificant maybe,,,


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> OMG, [smiley=bomb.gif] ,typical, :? ,,, england is not an island,, it is part of an island,, small in insignificant maybe,,,


fuck you Rodders........i have a team of guys oop north cutting jockey land away from us now!!!! 14 years and we should be free yeeeehaaaaa.
regarding the welsh i have made a special cubicle to collect £10 of each trying to cross into our mother land, would have done the same but the kit is ooop north as i said lol.

no more fried mars bars or that god awfull lava bread wtf is that all about :?


----------



## roddy

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, [smiley=bomb.gif] ,typical, :? ,,, england is not an island,, it is part of an island,, small in insignificant maybe,,,
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you Rodders........i have a team of guys oop north cutting jockey land away from us now!!!! 14 years and we should be free yeeeehaaaaa.
> regarding the welsh i have made a special cubicle to collect £10 of each trying to cross into our mother land, would have done the same but the kit is ooop north as i said lol.
> 
> no more fried mars bars or that god awfull lava bread wtf is that all about :?
Click to expand...

well thats just fine Gazz,, make sure that they cut throo all the oil pipelines as well and stop leeching our revenues , which are keeping the little englanders afloat !!!!


----------



## Gazzer

ahhhh ok.........let me ring them bud.

ring ring........ring ring........ring ring..........ring rin...........hello who's dat. its me gazz, how ya getting on with cutting the jockey's off from England? well gazz, we got to site and found that the explosives suplied by the welsh were infact out of date fire crackers, so in reality we have blown two milk bottles up and scared the sheite out of 24 sparrows in a tree.

     pipeline is fine bud...........glug glug glug


----------



## roddy

enjoy while you can  ,, the clock is ticking..........


----------



## msnttf10

doesnt england get a vote too? 
I guess if they did that, it would result in separation without a doubt.


----------



## BrianR

pipeline is fine bud...........glug glug glug[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR

roddy said:


> enjoy while you can  ,, the clock is ticking..........


Yes it will soon all be gone and then we will give your independence Roddy. tick tock,,,


----------



## BrianR

msnttf10 said:


> doesnt england get a vote too?
> I guess if they did that, it would result in separation without a doubt.


Yes in double quick time mate.... ock the noo off :lol: love you really Rodders


----------



## roddy

BrianR said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy while you can  ,, the clock is ticking..........
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will soon all be gone and then we will give your independence Roddy. tick tock,,,
Click to expand...

ha ha,, you wont be giving us anything bud,,,,,,,, we will be taking it,, and 100 years worh of oil and hopefully we can manage it better than westminster has,, something like Norway has , before " britain ' wastes it all,,, 8)


----------



## BrianR

> ha ha,, you wont be giving us anything bud,,,,,,,, we will be taking it,, and 100 years worh of oil and hopefully we can manage it better than westminster has,, something like Norway has , before " britain ' wastes it all,,, 8)


[/quote]

Lets call it a severance payment. Arent there more Scots living in England than live in Scotland? Sure I read that somewhere (Spandy you are needed  Does that mean we can send them all home with a feather up their kilts laughing and giggling all the way ?  Maybe we could send em down the pipeline before Gazzer blows? it I think it makes sense for what its worth mate; but I don't think enough of your countrymen will agree with you thoug, they know which side their stoatey is buttered on.


----------



## CWM3

msnttf10 said:


> doesnt england get a vote too?
> I guess if they did that, it would result in separation without a doubt.


Have to agree, if Salmond was half as sharp as he believes he is, should have given all us the vote, there would never be any doubt in that result.

Have to PMSL when they think they could be like the Norwegians, feck me would have to completely rewire their brains and a complete culture make over to be that sharp.

Bye Bye close the door when you leave ......


----------



## Gazzer

CWM3 said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt england get a vote too?
> I guess if they did that, it would result in separation without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree, if Salmond was half as sharp as he believes he is, should have given all us the vote, there would never be any doubt in that result.
> 
> Have to PMSL when they think they could be like the Norwegians, feck me would have to completely rewire their brains and a complete culture make over to be that sharp.
> 
> Bye Bye close the door when you leave ......
Click to expand...

ah they are allready trying to do that by bringing in a minimum charge per unit for booze :lol:


----------



## oceans7

Stop hijacking my fucking thread with all this give em the vote bollocks!!! thankyouplease.


----------



## Gazzer

oceans7 said:


> Stop hijacking my fucking thread with all this give em the vote bollocks!!! thankyouplease.


Sorry mr oceans sir, but we thought you had buggered off on a world tour lol


----------



## oceans7

Gazzer said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop hijacking my fucking thread with all this give em the vote bollocks!!! thankyouplease.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mr oceans sir, but we thought you had buggered off on a world tour lol
Click to expand...

 I did, but they threw me overboard, so I am back now!!  :-*


----------



## Gazzer

in my defence, all i can say is it's Roddy's fault...........welcome home oceanic surfer dude.


----------



## Stevo Fife

CWM3 said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt england get a vote too?
> I guess if they did that, it would result in separation without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree, if Salmond was half as sharp as he believes he is, should have given all us the vote, there would never be any doubt in that result.
> 
> Have to PMSL when they think they could be like the Norwegians, feck me would have to completely rewire their brains and a complete culture make over to be that sharp.
> 
> Bye Bye close the door when you leave ......
Click to expand...

Was that post a wind-up or are you really that ignorant?


----------



## roddy

ha ha,, dont be too harsh on him mate,, he is from Kent,,,, i doubt that he even knows where scotland is, he obviously does not know much about politics !!! :lol: :lol:


----------

